# Apple Pie



## fivebk (Jul 26, 2009)

I had some apple juice just begging to get turned into wine soooooooo!!!! I threw some things together, one thing lead to another and I ended up using these ingredients. 

Apple juice
Apple juice concentrate
Golden raisins
Crasians ( cranberry raisins )
Light and Dark brown sugar
Cinnamon
Nutmeg

Pitched yeast last night and tonight it looked like this


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 26, 2009)

Whoooaaaahhhh.... Pretty sweet.


I have a couple questions (remember I'm still pretty new to this)




What was the starting SG?


Add any water?


Arn't you supposed to have the lid off to start fermentation?


----------



## fivebk (Jul 26, 2009)

The starting SG was 1.085, no water was added,I only added 2 cups of sugar 1 light and 1 dark . It is a 2 gallon batch. You can start fermentation under airlock as long as you give it plenty of head space and stir often to introduce O2.


----------



## fivebk (Jul 26, 2009)

The raisins and craisins were simmered with a little water on the stove and then squeezed


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2009)

That sounds similar to the spiced apple wine I made a few years back that turned out great, the only thing different was that i used mulling spices also and didnt use the craisins.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds and looks like a winner, bet it smells pretty dang good right about now too!


----------



## fivebk (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea it smells great! I hope it comes out tasting like a piece of pie with a kick.

BOB


----------



## grapeman (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks like Apple Pie In A Jug! Serve me up a nice big slice please!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2009)

Got my nose stuck to my monitor just a sniffing like a hound dog on a convicts trail


----------



## fivebk (Aug 2, 2009)

I racked my Apple pie wine today. I made an F-pack out of apple juice, cinnamon stick, cloves and nutmeg. I had to sample it ( for QUALITY CONTROL!!!!! ) and for such a very young wine I think it will turn out to be quite GOOD!!!!

Here are a couple of pics










BOB


----------



## Waldo (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh yeahhhhhh!!


----------



## LittleLeroy (Aug 3, 2009)

I bet that will go good with a nice piece of cheader cheese!!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 3, 2009)

Waldo


A little warm merlot poured over the nose when stuck to monitor helps the release AND it also runs into the mouth so you do not waste a single drop. THEN, when released, complete the bottle of merlot so it does not spoil due to oxygen.


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawhawhawhaw
hhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


rrawhide


ps- I'm only gonna make a 3 gallon batch of peach wine and it's on it's way!!


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 3, 2009)

I made an apple pie wine a couple of years ago. At first I did not like it because I felt I had overdone the spices. After 2 years in the bottle it has become quite drinkable. Thus, you may want to give a few bottles some serious time to age. The result might well surprise you.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 3, 2009)

That is starting get a bit clearer now. Very interesting color. Serve with a scoop of vanilla icecream....................


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2009)

That just looks good enough to drink right now!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 4, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> Waldo
> 
> 
> A little warm merlot poured over the nose when stuck to monitor helps the release AND it also runs into the mouth so you do not waste a single drop. THEN, when released, complete the bottle of merlot so it does not spoil due to oxygen.
> ...


----------



## fivebk (Aug 27, 2009)

HOW'S MY APPLE PIE WINE LOOK NOW!!!









I tasted this and for such a very young wine it is quite good. I stuck a small sample of it in the microwave and heated it up just a bit. All I can say is WARM APPLE PIE!!! I am going to backsweeten this pretty good , bottle it in 375ml bottles so it can be my first dessert wine

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Nov 6, 2009)

I bottled the wine I call Apple Pie on October 28th. I started this wine after I moved my mother back home with me. She had just lost her husband in May and had some health issues herself She was very intriqued with the whole process. She was a wine lover too. Before it was time to bottle this wine my mother took a turn for the worse and was hospitalized. The day before she passed away she looked at me and told me she had a name for my apple pie wine. She said I should call it Moms' Apple Pie Wine. I took it to heart and bottled this wine in 375ML bottles amd designed a label in her memory.

Here are some pics of the wine and label.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats buddy!!! That looks fantastic.
Your Mom is proud.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2009)

Im betting shes tasting it up there!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 7, 2009)

The label and the wine look terrific. I think your mom would be proud.
VC


----------



## grapeman (Nov 7, 2009)

That turned out great. I bet you had a bit of help with it you weren't even aware of.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Nov 7, 2009)

Here to great mothers and great wine and great, mom's apple pie.


wine looks great


----------



## Waldo (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Great looking wine and labels. Your mom is proud.


----------



## nursejohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Fivebk, looks great. If you would, please share the amounts of ingredients that you used and the instructions that you used to pull this off. The label was fantastic,congratulations, John.


----------



## fivebk (Nov 10, 2009)

Nursejohn, Here's my recipe


( 2 gallon )Moms’ Apple Pie Wine( 7/26/09 )

2- 3qt. Bottlesof100%Apple Juice
1canFrozen Apple Juice Concentrate
½ box Golden raisins
½ box Craisins
2 cupseach of light and dark brown sugartoSG of1.085
4 tsp Yeast nutrient
1 ½ tspYeast energizer
6 tsp Acid blendto.55 TA
1 stickCinammon
¼ tsp Nutmeg
2 tsp Pectic enzyme
¼ tsp K-Meta 
1 pkg.Cotes Des Blancsyeast 

Add all ingredients except pectic enzyme ane yeast. Wait 12 hrs and add pectic enzyme. Wait an additional 12 hrs and pitch yeast.


7/27/09Pitched yeast

7/30/09 Racked to glass SGof1.010

8/2/09Racked off sediment , add K Meta , Sorbate , degassed and add an F- Pack of apple juice cooked with cinnamon stick and nutmeg .SG.995

8/6/09Add SUPERKLEER

8/16/09 Racked off sediment and bulk aged

10/28/09Backsweetened to SG of 1.030 andBOTTLED ( in 375 mlbelissima bottles )



BOB


----------



## nursejohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing the recipe. I will try this soon. Thanks again, John. PS. Please tell me about your F pack. Exactly how much applejuice, etc. Sorry, but I'm excited about trying this and want it to turn out great.


----------



## fivebk (Nov 10, 2009)

I looked over my notes and I hate to say it but I did not write down the amount of juice I used. I am pretty sure I used 2qts. reduced by 2/3rds . I had the cinnamon and nutmeg in the juice as I was reducing it. I think the best thing to do is adjust it to your taste ( as everyone has different tastes). I did make mine pretty sweet because I wanted it to come off as a dessert wine.

BOB


----------



## nursejohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## MaineGal (Nov 14, 2009)

Just happened to come upon this thread and wanted to say that I'm sorry about your Mom's passing. May your memories bring you joy.

Also wanted to tell you that the wine looks absolutely divine. Ummm... makes my mouth water just looking at it.

This is one I am putting on our to-do list.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## admiral (Nov 14, 2009)

The wine and label look great! It will be hard to drink a bottle of this and not remember your Mom, her interest in your wine making, and the good times you had with her. I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 18, 2010)

Bob, just a note to let you know that I started this recipe yesterday. I will add the yeast when I get home from work today. I'll try to keep you updated on it. Thanks, John.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 18, 2010)

Good luck!!! Hope yours turns out as good as mine did. It's pretty tasty stuff.

BOB


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 27, 2010)

How long has yours aged Bob?


----------



## fivebk (Jun 27, 2010)

I started the batch on 7/26/09 and bottled it on 10/28/09. I don't think it has even come close to showing me it's full potential yet. It just keeps getting better and better. 

The only thing I would do different is to let it bulk age a little longer. I have a very small amount of sediment in the bottles that I know would not be there if I had not bottled it so quickly. ( You know the patience thing ).

BOB


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 27, 2010)

I got the same thing with my apple from last year.... It looked very clear when I bottled it, but it still dropped some sedimate.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've had sediment on wine's that I've even filtered. But the whites are clear as glass. 
The 3 P's really come into play. My advice is if you need a carboy to rack to, just go buy a new one LOL.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah... I had filtered the apple that still dropped sedimate.


----------

